# Feedback on



## StrongWill (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi! 
I am still looking for the perfect male Standard Poodle and came across Powder Valley Poodles in Northern Colorado. Available Puppies | Powder Valley Poodles

Has anyone heard anything about this breeder. We live pretty close and and it looks like they are health tested. I am concerned about that it looks like she breeds all poodles and golden-doodles also. 
Thanks !


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i don't know anything about the breeder, but any of the breeders of purebred poodles here would have a heart attack at the mention of breeding doodles. many breeders of poodles state categorically that their dogs are not available for cross breeding. reputable breeders of goldens are also pretty categorical about not offering their dogs for cross breeding.

is there a local poodle club where you can start your search?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I would stay away big time... Her poodles are not nicely bred. Look at that black female, the mother of her puppies. Also, she is stating that the black puppies should not " gray out " or " charcoat out "... What is that ? As if she didn't know the terms for " silver " or " blue " and why would these colors be less desirable ?

Also, I don't see how you can have the poodle breed at heart when mixing them with another breed. No testing, no showing, breeding mutts... Run !


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Ew. Not just doodles, but "yorkiepoos" as well. On top of that litter on the ground they have litters due mid January, mid February and early March. They're just pumping out poorly bred poodles and mutts constantly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would stay far far away if there are doodles in the formula.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Go to Home - Poodle Club of America and you will find your state's links to breeders and contacts. The PCA also has a good list of health tests that are customary and suggested. It's a lifetime commitment, so you are wise to do your due diligence. Good luck in your search. There is a great puppy out there for you!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh heavens, how awful; you are absolutely correct to be concerned. That is a puppy miller! Guessing that is the one Carol. B. once mentioned. Horrible . Anyone breeding Poodle mixes is automatically a greeder and this does that *plus* breeds bullies so to me falls even lower into miller territory.

Right there in Arvada you have the Columbine State Poodle Club. That may be a good resource for you. They do not seem to have contact info at their blog at https://columbinestatepoodleclub.wordpress.com/ , but PCA has contact names and numbers here: Columbine State Poodle Club - Poodle Club of America .

PCA member breeders are linked here and you might get referrals to good breeders from them if you call or email: Colorado - Poodle Club of America .

Speaking of, you may want to contact Beauvoir to request a referral. BEAUVOIR POODLES - Beauvoir Poodles . I wish I knew Poodle people there personally, but the PCA contacts, local club, and this breeder should be able to provide some help.

In Utah there are a couple splendid breeders, so consider looking westward just a bit, too .


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Just curious have you checked out Windswept Poodles in Colorado Springs? She is not the only breeder in the area I approve of with standards but I only know peoples names not kennel names. Grin I am sure that you can get some nice references from Carol Brand aka Beauvoir Poodles. 

The one you have linked is definitely not a breeder I would want a new family member from.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

For new member's benefit, a few additional flags that caught my own eye:

Presentation issues:
- litter sire's photo is from his puppy months
- breeding stock only has headshots or casual photos, impossible to assess conformation even roughly
- as an European it always concerns me to see kennel sites where official registered names are not provided for each breeding dog
- same goes for parentage of breeding dogs -- if I can't see at least two generations I just assume there's something to be hidden, or the breeder cares not about hereditary disease prevention, inbreeding issues, mixing sizes, recessive colour gene inheritance, and is breeding for people who also care not

Stock issues:
- wide range of colours bred usually means the breeder is interested in breeding puppies that sell, not building lines to breed quality dogs
- stock includes mostly fashionable/unusual colours (red, parti, phantom, silver...)
- when cross-colour matings are a norm rather than an exception (especially when partis are involved) it raises doubts that the aim is to throw everything in and see what sort of exciting exotic puppies come out
- wide range of sizes bred might not be worrisome on its own but raises doubts when other flags are met

Content issues:
- lack of expertise on colour issues: silvers can be told from blacks soon after birth if not right at birth; a red sable cannot clear into a silver beige; phantom cannot pass on sable etc.
- no sign nor claim of health testing

These are probably perfectly well-meaning people but they could do so much better just presenting their dogs and breeding philosophy more thoroughly.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

peccan that is so well said I think it should be included in the sticky on Buying a Puppy Safely.

There can be very pretty websites that have no useful information and not so attractive ones that are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

"Doodling" aside, many of the same red flags showed up to me as they have to other members who have replied. Incorrect color information, prevalence of 'rare' colors in breeding stock, frequency of planned litters, high number of females, having miniature/standard/moyen sizes (indicating crossing of minis and spoos), and mentioning AKC registration as a bonus rather than requirement for parents - huge flags. 

That said, their website does appear to emphasize the importance of genetic testing and condones backyard breeders. I personally would not inquire farther based on the above red flags, but there is a possibility that the website is not a good measure of their actual breeding practices. You'd need to contact the breeder to know for certain.


----------

